# ommaya reservoir removal



## slc112071 (Oct 19, 2010)

Could someone please verify what they would bill out for the following op report........

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:  Lymphoma; retained neurologic device (Ommaya CSF
reservoir).
PROCEDURES:  Removal of neurologic device.

PROCEDURE:  He was brought to the operating room and placed under general
anesthesia.  His scalp was prepped and draped routinely.  Scalp infiltrated
with Xylocaine with epinephrine.  His small incision was reopened and the
Ommaya reservoir removed without difficulty.  I placed a small bit of Gelfoam
in the opening and then covered it with a burr hole cover bioplate.  Wound was
irrigated and then closed routinely with Vicryl and staples.


----------



## cmcgarry (Oct 19, 2010)

See code 62365, Removal of subcutaneous reservoir or pump, previously implanted for intrathecal or epidural infusion.


----------



## dav5496 (Oct 5, 2020)

I know this is an old thread, but just fyi if anyone if looking at this for a reference; CPT 62365 is in the 'Spine and Spinal Cord' section. There is no listed code in the 'Skull, Meninges, and Brain' section for this procedure. It would be more appropriate to use the unlisted 64999 and you can use 62365 as the comparable code.


----------

